# Meat cutting board



## grindnsmoke (Nov 11, 2018)

Looking for something big enough to slice a brisket (might have to cut it in half) or tri-tip. Needs to be dished out in the center to hold juices. I would use it as a serving board also. 
Nothing better then mopping slices of meat in its juices before throwing it on your plate. 
I can’t find anything besides groved boards, any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Nov 11, 2018)

I will see if I can find out what one my roommate had. It was this huge white one with 1” sides to prevent spills


----------



## radioguy (Nov 11, 2018)

John Boos


----------



## grindnsmoke (Nov 23, 2018)

Found some, one on the way. 
They seem to be out of the XL. 
http://concavecuttingboard.com/products/


----------

